# Jonas Jerebhko



## TheVincanity (Sep 27, 2009)

since there is no other thread about "JJ" i thought i would just start one.
my question is what do you guys think of Jerebhko? does he deserve a starting spot 5 years from now?
is he comparable to someone else in the NBA?
will he be an allstar?


----------



## Punk (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes. He reminds me of a SF version of David Lee who can shoot. The Pistons need to stop with the BS. Just trade away Rip and Prince, It's not working.

I would rather build my team around Stuckey and Jonas who can lead their team.

I honestly think Joe Dumars does not know how to run a team, he actually continues to keep Kwame Brown and not develop Maxxy.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Because trading away talented players for nothing in return usually works out great!

Remember when Detroit lost in the EC Finals three years in a row and everybody was clamoring for them to make a trade because it wasn't working? How did that one work out?


----------



## TheVincanity (Sep 27, 2009)

true, jonas has been a steal and deserves the starting SF more than Prince.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Punk said:


> Yes. He reminds me of a SF version of David Lee who can shoot. The Pistons need to stop with the BS. Just trade away Rip and Prince, It's not working.
> 
> I would rather build my team around Stuckey and Jonas who can lead their team.
> 
> I honestly think Joe Dumars does not know how to run a team, he actually continues to keep Kwame Brown and not develop Maxxy.


What makes you think Stuckey and Jerebko can lead a team?

Maxiell is a great player to have on your team coming off the bench but he is pretty much what he is, an explosive but undersized forward with a below-average jumper that extends to around 15 foot out. There's no developing him.


----------



## TheVincanity (Sep 27, 2009)

Think stuckey can lead the team but Rip isnt doing it for us and neither is prince.
give stuckey the SF and dump rip and prince when his contract expires or just trade him.


----------



## Punk (Feb 4, 2010)

briaN37 said:


> What makes you think Stuckey and Jerebko can lead a team?


Because they were doing a damn good job when Hamliton was injured and when Ben Gordon wasn't being himself.

So, yes they can lead the team if they have other talent around them to help out.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm going to ignore Jerebko because it's just silly.

A 11 - 25 record is good? Sure Stuckey can lead a team, but so can any other player in the NBA, if placed in the situation - whether they will do well is a completely different question. You need to be a good player to lead a team and the bottom line is that Stuckey is not good enough right now.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Agreed, Stuckey and Jerebko are both perfectly good players that can contribute to a winning franchise, but you don't want to be building around those two either.


----------



## TheVincanity (Sep 27, 2009)

ok, but since Rip and Prince cant lead a franchise i ask, what players could fit with a young PG and SF? should we trade for a more experienced PG? or should that PG share stuckeys minutes?
is there a special franchise player that could help this franchise get some wins? and if so who would we draft this year?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Stuckey and Jerebko could both be very good starters/6th men on Championship teams but honestly they are not franchise material. Especially Stuckey. He's a little overrated.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Wha... what? Did someone just post in the Pistons forum? Wow. I think the most recent before you was the start of April. Sick.

As for Stuckey/Jerebko - Both of them have a lot of developing left. Stuckey needs to add some consistent range to his jumper, and tone down the turnovers. Jerebko needs to add the same to his jumper, and he'll be a great fourth option for a championship team.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Stuckey...Terrico White
Hamilton...Gordon
Prince...Jerebko...Daye
Maxiell...Villanueva...Summers
Monroe...Wilcox

Personally, I don't think they should look to deal Hamilton. I think he, Gordon, Jerebko and Maxiell are tough players they'll want to keep around. Prince and Villanueva, however, should be shopped big time in exchange for some size. Haywood and Ridnour would be good additions for Detroit.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I have a feeling Prince's highest value is going to come at next years trade deadline. As a good player with an expiring contract, they should hopefully be able to get young players and draft picks from both contending teams trying to add an extra piece and bad teams trying to shed salary.


----------

